

Traffic, Conversion Rate or Price? Find Your Focus With Projections - jkulmala
http://www.happybootstrapper.com/2013/traffic-conversion-rate-or-price-find-your-focus-with-projections/

======
mustard76
I just used this spreadsheet to project the ad revenue from my content
websites. I learned that generating more traffic is much more valuable to me
than increasing ad clicks or even the price I charge for my ads. Nice tool!

------
mfenniak
These spreadsheets are nice little tools. An increase in traffic vs. an
increase in conversion rate vs. an increase in product price are not directly
comparable, but when you convert them to revenue they sure are. Handy.

------
gavingmiller
Wow, this is awesome! Is it safe to use something like this for service
related conversions vs info products?

~~~
jkulmala
Thanks! I have another sheet for SaaS. With SaaS, you'll want to compare MRR
and/or Customer Life-Time Revenue instead of single price-point sales revenue.

But nothing is stopping you from using this for services too.

~~~
gavingmiller
Until you release the SaaS version ;) I at least have a place to start making
more intelligent decisions from. Greater than the wild guesses I was using
before. :D

